# They're coming out of the nest box



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I can't remember if I've posted all these yet or not, so if there are repeats - Sorry in advance - 

Sadie and her "brother"











Sadie with her Oldest sister (the pearl) and Older Brother











and here's one of the Oldest and youngest in the nest box 











Trying out Millet for the 1st time 































and here's one of Sadie Peeking out of the nest box


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

What a gorgeous looking group of babies


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you, hopefully the next one i get like that has the youngest in it too


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Are they ever pretty!!!!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank You .


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Look how big they've gotten. Are they flying yet?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bea said:


> Look how big they've gotten. Are they flying yet?


Sadie took off flying yesterday when my b/f had her out cleaning her band off 

She didn't do too shabby either :blush:


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What beautiful babies


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you - here are some more pictures I took this evening 


























Sadie eating pop corn for the very 1st time 




























































all 4 of them 











Sadie's Wing 











the 2nd oldest (wf pearl), Wing pattern 











and a couple of Goldie, showing off 





















Look what I can do while I swing


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I love that gray and white pearl, they're all gorgeous!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you .


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

They are all so beautiful. I like Goldie's trapeze act.

Nice pics.


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

They are beautiful! Great pics, i especially liked Goldie's trapeze act, lol


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank You .


----------



## milleradah (Jun 17, 2008)

very beautiful tiels


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

It's cuteness overload! Goldie is so funny, it always makes me laugh when they do that upsidedown wing flip thing.


----------

